# Steel road frame



## Percy (11 Dec 2010)

On the lookout for next summer's project. I want to build up a steel roadbike and am looking for the frame as a starting point. 56cm or there abouts. Will consider anything. Manchester area but will travel or pay postage if it looks like 'the one'.


----------



## helenlou (15 Dec 2010)

sent PM


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Dec 2010)

http://macclesfieldwheelers.org.uk/forsale.php?/classifieds/detail.php?id=126


----------



## dan_bo (15 Dec 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> http://macclesfieldw...tail.php?id=126



Blimey that's a steal!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Dec 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Blimey that's a steal!



i know, if only i was allowed…


----------



## Percy (15 Dec 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> http://macclesfieldw...tail.php?id=126



Blimey indeed. That's a very tempting little offer - thanks alecstilleyedye.


----------



## e-rider (17 Dec 2010)

except for the crazy sloping top tube


----------

